# Surface Scum



## frothhelmet (14 Apr 2010)

So in the morning there is no surface scum / bio film / ? on the surface of my tank, so the outlet of the filter breaks the surface and sends water all the way across the surface of the tank. But then as the day wears on, a semi-transparent scum/film forms on the water surface and prevents the filter from pushing water to the opposite end of the tank. It is as if the surface water has become more viscous, and at the opposite end movement slows down to molasses.

What causes this?

Should I be concerned?

What can I do about it?


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Apr 2010)

frothhelmet said:
			
		

> What causes this?
> 
> What can I do about it?


Hi,
 It's a starvation issue. You can find answers in the thread surface scum - keeps coming back



			
				frothhelmet said:
			
		

> Should I be concerned?


Yes, most definitely. It can often be a harbinger of doom.

Cheers,


----------



## frothhelmet (14 Apr 2010)

Much obliged!


----------



## Themuleous (16 Apr 2010)

Dont worry about it  I have taken to adding small Hang On Back filters to clear it but thats just personal preference.  Perhaps an expensive way to sort it! 

Sam


----------



## frothhelmet (17 Apr 2010)

Reduced the photo-period, added some floating plants, and upped the ferts. We will see if this works. Interestingly, with regards to the thread suggested by ceg4048, the surface scum appears to have little red balls in it, perhaps made of iron like the thread says.


----------



## frothhelmet (21 Apr 2010)

Update

Although for the first couple days there appeared to be no change (and perhaps even worse), after implementing the prescribed changes there is now almost no visible remains of the scum, and the water on the surface is moving freely again.

Thanks ceg!


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Apr 2010)

Another satisfied customer. 
Another mind freed from tyranny of The Matrix. 8) 

Cheers,


----------

